# New Terminator



## YoGGi (Nov 25, 2005)

This is how the terminator was born!!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCXvAqIDpIw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## UltraEliteLover (Sep 5, 2009)

He shoots better than you Nick:wink::wink:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Eye Yeye Yeye...Where do I start?

First off....His draw length is far too short. Look at his back elbow....it's no where near where it sould be. Also, I know you don't want your bow arm locked, but c'om on...there is far too much bend in his bow arm. Because of this he is not able to use his back muscles for a proper back tension release. And his release hand....where did he learn the one finger below the arrow method.......I guess if he could pull it off then it would be fine....but I'm guessing the one over, two below the arrow would get him better results.

The bright spots are his stance and follow through. Great foot placement. I can not say enough about his follow through.....rock solid. Lots of you could learn form a follow through as solid as his.

I'm guessing if he gets some equipment changes (go to a pro shop...they will fit him better than the big box store!!!) and really puts him cpu to practicing, he will give the top archers a run for their money.

Maybe the OAA should add another class for robot archers (of course there would have to be classes for open robot, bowhunter robot, robot hunter release, robot unlimited, robot traditional, cadet robot, cub robot, Masters 60 robot...for the older robots...they can not be expected to play with the younger robots...can they?)


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

What, no robot crossbow class? And why not separate robot anode and cathode divisions?


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

Hmmm ... appears to need some advice with the arrow recipe; one arrow at a tournament simply won't do and I foresee definite issues with scoring. And where is the official FITA certification on that target, hmmm? 

GEEZ ...




:chortle:


----------



## rossi9s (Sep 25, 2005)

are wraps permitted?


----------

